# H-Boje selber bauen



## Ronen (29. August 2006)

Hallöchen,

ich hab mal diese Rubrik etwas durchgrast konnte aber so auf die schnelle nix finden.

Mein urlaub steht ja nun vor der Tür ( noch 13 Tage ).

Es geht an einen 6HA grossen See mit eigenem Boot.

Will nicht jeden tag aufs neue die Stellen mit dem Echolot suchen müssen und möchte mir daher gerne ein Paar H-Bojen bzw. falls es sowas gibt, andere, vielleicht etwas unauffälligerer, Markierungsmöglichkeiten bauen.

Das Prinzip dieser Bojen ist ja recht einfach nur bin ich nicht unbedingt Meister Handwerk .

Hat jemand schonmal ein paar von den Dingern gebaut bzw. ne Idee oder Anregung zum Bau eines ???


----------



## just_a_placebo (29. August 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*

Gebaut hab ich noch keine, da ich meine günstig bei eBay bekommen habe, aber du könntest dir ja welche aus Holz (möglichst eins mit hohem Auftrieb - Balsa*?*) sägen, schleifen und dann lackieren. Ich bin zwar auch nicht von besonderer handwerklicher Fähigkeit gesegnet, aber das müsste man schon hinbekommen... 

Ach ja, ich hatte damals bei eBay 4 Stück für je 1,-€ ersteigert. Hab inkl. Porto dann 2,-€ pro Stück bezahlt. Bei dem preis braucht man nicht selber basteln - außer man hat ein inneres Verlangen danach!


----------



## StarAngler (29. August 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*

Hallo,

ist nur so eine Idee ...

Styropor-Platte aus dem Baumarkt, mit heissem Spachtel die H-Form ausstechen, Schnur in der Mitte befestigen und dann 1 oder 2 mal mit Epoxy lackieren ...

#h


----------



## fly-martin (29. August 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*

Hi

guckst Du hier und dann unter Marker Boje


----------



## HD4ever (29. August 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*

wirklich nen paar schöne Tips dabei !!!  #6
werd den mit den Zusatz Brusttaschen für den Rucksack mal beherzigen ... #6


----------



## Dieter1952 (29. August 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*



fly-martin schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> guckst Du hier und dann unter Marker Boje


 
_Was man hier nicht alles findet. Klasse Seite#6 Ist schon bei meinen Favoriten!_


----------



## Ronen (29. August 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*



> Ach ja, ich hatte damals bei eBay 4 Stück für je 1,-€ ersteigert



na da lohnt sich ein schauen doch...und das werd ich gleich mal tun.

http://cgi.ebay.de/H-BOJE-H-BOJE-Ma...ryZ65996QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

drunter ist nix!   Da lohnt, so glaube ich, doch der selbstbau.



> guckst Du hier und dann unter Marker Boje



Klasse Seite. 


Vielen Dank für Eure Tips


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (1. September 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*

Nimm doch Plastikflächechen ohne Pfand.
In den Decken ne Schnur zum fixieren, und ab dafür.

Günstig und immer wieder verwendbar.


----------



## Ronen (2. September 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*



> Nimm doch Plastikflächechen ohne Pfand.
> In den Decken ne Schnur zum fixieren, und ab dafür.



hm..... dann bekomm ich vielleicht eine aufn Sack wegen Umweltverschmutzung 

Welche Farbe kann man nehmen um Bojen ( egal ob mal H Boje oder Plasteflasche ) markant zu streichen???

Lackfarbe?


----------



## Ronen (7. September 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*

was hängt man eigentlich so an Gewicht an so nen Marker???


----------



## Pilkman (7. September 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*

Hi Ronen,

diese gekauften H-Bojen sind schon klasse, ich habe davon auch immer mindestens zwei im Gepäck. Aber nur, um Stellen schnell beim Loten zu markieren, da sich das Gewicht ja selbstständig abrollt und auch bei schneller Drift der Marker recht genau gesetzt ist.

Wenn die Stelle dauerhaft markiert werden soll, ersetze ich diese H-Marker durch billigere und wesentlich besser zu sehende Modelle, die wie folgt aufgebaut sind:

1x weisser Styroporball / Durchmesser ca. 12cm
1x alte Stationärrollenersatzspule mit SCHNURCLIP
1x Stück Gewindestahl M3 + entsprechende Muttern

Den Gewindestahl durch den Styroporball (Dekorationsmittel aus dem Baumarkt) bohren, dicke Karosseriescheibe an einem Ende drauf setzen, mit ´ner Mutter sichern und diese nochmal kontern.

Vom anderen Ende die Ersatzspule mit Lineclip auf den Gewindestahl aufschieben und stramm gegen die Styroporkugeln schrauben, mit zwei Mutter sichern. Ersatzspulen liegen meist bei Gerätehändler für ein paar Cent von alten nicht mehr im Verkauf befindlichen Rollen rum.

Ca. 15 Meter Schnur auf die Spule wickeln, Blei von ca. 200 Gramm anbinden, fertig.

Am Spot läßt Du das Blei zum Gewässerboden runter und clipst die Schnur dann in den Schnurclip der Spule ein. 

Perfekte Sichtbarkeit bei Tag und Nacht - evtl. noch mit einem Knicklicht "tunen"

Gesamtkosten vielleicht 2,50-3,00 Euro - immer wieder verwendbar, wenn sie nicht geklaut werden.


----------



## Ronen (8. September 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*

Hallo Pilkman,

jo, die gekauften sind super... aber echt teuer im bezug auf den Nutzen. 

Gedacht sind die Marker auch nur um ein paar stellen zu markieren ( für genau 1 Woche )um nicht jedesmal wieder mit dem Lot zu suchen.

Ich möchte mir gleich ein paar stellen mehr markieren und daher, aufgrund der einfachen Bauweise der alternativen, fiel das kaufen flach.

Da ich weder tiefenangaben noch menge der Angler auf dem Wasser oder sonstige Angaben habe , galt es für mich etwas universelles und nach möglichkeit unscheinbares zu basteln. So nen gekauften Marker sieht man ja bereits vom ufer aus.

Daher gefällt mir die Idee mit der Kugel ganz gut! ggfls. würde ich sie wohl etwas kleiner nehmen..... !

Und genau so werde ich nachher mal losbasteln. 

Dankeschön für diese Anregung!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Volker2809 (8. September 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*

Hab mal kürzlich den Tip gelesen, dass man bei den H-Bojen die Sichtbarkeit im Wasser erhöhen kann, indem man einen kleinen Schlitz reinmacht und ein paar Metallscheiben (oder Münzen) einfüllt. Danach den Schlitz wieder verschliesen. Durch das Gewicht stehen die Bojen im Wasser und werden vom Ufer aus besser sichtbar. Hab das aber noch nicht selbst ausprobiert.


----------



## Pilkman (8. September 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*

Hi Ronen,

also wenn es eher was Unscheinbares sein soll, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall die Marker improvisieren und z.B. mit Schilfhalmen oder ähnlichem arbeiten.

So´ne weisse Kugel auf dem Wasser - wie in meinem Bauvorschlag - sieht man noch wesentlich besser als eine flache rote H-Boje. Ich empfinde das aber als Vorteil, wenn man die Stellen auch tatsächlich beangelt und in der Nähe ist, freundliche Spinn- und Schleppangler können dann einen Bogen machen, ich halte das genauso.


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*

also wenn ich höre mit Farbe überstreichen, ggf noch nen Gewicht kaufen uswusw denke ich das man mit sonem gekauften Teil für 5-6 EUR doch eigendlich besser fährt ... |kopfkrat
klar - macht nicht so viel Spaß wie selber bauen, aber hält ja auch nen Leben lang son Teil !
hab davon auch 2 Stück im Boot ... wirklich gut die knallig orangen Teile... zumindest fürs Süßwasser :m
an der Ostsee hab ich mir was selber machen müssen weil da die kleinen Dinger nix taugen .... mußte beim ersten mal das Teil länger suchen bis ich die wieder hatte |uhoh:


----------



## Ronen (8. September 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*



> freundliche Spinn- und Schleppangler können dann einen Bogen machen



Leider muss man immerwieder sehen, das Markierte stellen von anderen als HotSpots angesehen werden!


----------



## Mac Gill (8. September 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*

Ich habe auch H-Bojen -> ich habe bei der nutzung jedoch folgende Problematik festgestellt:

Ist das Blei zu schwer ist die Gefahr des Totalverlust gegeben, wenn sich irgendwas verheddert, bzw. die Schnur klemmt.

Ist das Blei zu leicht, wickelt sich die Boje zu langsam ab, und je nach Wind und Drift wird dann die Falsche Stelle markiert.

Ich selber gehe das Risiko ein, dass alles unter geht -> nur habe ich die Originalschnur durch eine längere und größeren Durchmesser gewechselt. (Dranknoten kann ich nicht empfehlen, da der Knoten beim abrollen schon mal hakt...

Es gab hier im Board auch schon mal ein Bild von einer Boje, die genau andersrum funktionierte -> die Schnur wird um das Blei gewickelt-> Wickelt sich auch nur solange ab, bis das Blei unten ist und es muss nicht so ein "unförmiges H" durch das Wasser gedreht werden.  Ich hab den Bericht nur nicht gefunden, auf die schnelle...


----------



## MrTom (8. September 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*

Schaut euch einfach mal die Markerleads von Mika an, ist an sich das gleiche wie eine H-Boje nur halt umgekehrt. Ich benutze die Teile schon ca zwei Jahre und kann nicht klagen. 
mfg Thomas


----------



## punkarpfen (8. September 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*

Man kann auch eine Plastikente (nicht die gelben, sondern die Originalgetreuen) zum Markieren einsetzen. Auf den ersten Blick erkennt man vom Ufer nicht,dass da ein Marker ist.


----------



## Ronen (8. September 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*



> Man kann auch eine Plastikente (nicht die gelben, sondern die Originalgetreuen) zum Markieren einsetzen. Auf den ersten Blick erkennt man vom Ufer nicht,dass da ein Marker ist.



Es geht beim markern sicher weniger um den Sichkörper als um die funktion des schnurabwickelns bis zum grund.....und nicht weiter!

Lässt sich mit ner Ente sicher nur schwer realisieren!


----------



## MrTom (8. September 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*



> die funktion des schnurabwickelns bis zum grund


Gucks du hier
mfg Thomas


----------



## Ronen (8. September 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*



> Gucks du hier



aahhh.... na das ist ja mal cool.

Das macht die Sache ja noch viel einfacher. 

Nur in unseren provinz - angellädchen bekomm ich sowas sicher net und am Sonntag gehts ja schon los. 

Aber echt ne nette Sache. Hatte das vorher gar net richtig gerafft!


Danke


----------



## Mac Gill (8. September 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*



MrTom schrieb:


> Gucks du hier
> mfg Thomas





Ja, genau die meinte ich - hatte es nur nicht gefunden.

#6 #6 #6


----------



## fly-martin (8. September 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*

Tja, schönes Teil !


Allerdings muß man vorher die ungefähre Wassertiefe wissen und dementsprechend Leine draufhaben ... oder wie wollt Ihr das Teil wieder bergen ( ohne die ganze Schnur abzutrommeln....)

Beim Bellybooten an der Küste waren meine Selbstgemachten Marker ausreichend


----------



## punkarpfen (8. September 2006)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*

Man kann auch mit zwei Gewichten arbeiten. Das Schwere liegt am Grund, die Schnur läuft durch eine Öse an der "Boje" und das leichtere Gewicht zieht die Schnur straff. Ist aber eher ein Behelf.


----------



## atsm123 (1. August 2010)

*AW: H-Boje selber bauen*

hat jemand eine bauanleitung für stabbojen , mit diesen leitungen von elektro leuten:l


----------

